# Those that feed Fenugreek



## andreo (10 June 2013)

Hi I have a WB currently being treated for ulcers that's a v fussy feeder from day to day, so after reading H/h forum thought would try Fenugreek . As he turns his nose up at most things I bought the ground Fenugreek from supermarket that you spice foods with. Suprise suprise he looked at me like I was giving him arsnic. So my question is the horse supplement fenugreek is this the same ground format I have just tried, and has anyone else had this reaction from their horse . 
Cupboards bare sorry so no cookies


----------



## Oberon (10 June 2013)

I use fenugreek seeds but it's all the same stuff.

My Tank loved the cheap curry powder from Tesco.

You can also try peppermint cordial, or cherry/apple/carrot juice mixed in.


----------



## Hedwards (10 June 2013)

My boy gets fenugreek (he also was being treated for ulcers... off the GG for 2 weeks now... so far so good!), i bought it from pro-earth on ebay, its powdered and as soon as i added it to his feed, he wolfed it down... so a totally different experience to you...


----------



## whizzer (10 June 2013)

I've used seeds & powder,my horse is super fussy so I have to add everything initially in teeny amounts & build up gradually. I got him up up a decent amount of fenugreek over winter,if he really doesn't want something he'll even refuse food with a pinch of supplement in it!


----------



## Oberon (10 June 2013)

I've also found fennel seeds great for a fussy eater.


----------



## andreo (10 June 2013)

Thanks all tried the fennel seeds too but no luck


----------



## GinaGeo (11 June 2013)

Mine love Fenugreek - in fact I use it to get other things that they don't like down them!

I feed the seeds which I soak - they get digested better that way


----------



## Wundahorse (11 June 2013)

I have a lovely pungent mix of turmeric,ginger,garlic and cumin which i add to the feeds (just a teaspoon) bought very cheaply from a local Indian co-op which they all eat without any fuss.Saves a fortune on products like "Flyfree" and there are no additives,fillers etc. I have to say i felt a tad unsure about the cumin as i was trying to replicate what spices are in flyfree,but so far there are no adverse effects,and no flies.I'm still not certain exactly whats in flyfree.


----------



## Kat (11 June 2013)

I use fenugreek powder from progressive earth on ebay. I think it is nicer than the stuff from the supermarket,  in fact I am planning to hijack some from my next order!


----------

